# Looking for a job for my wife in Abu Dhabi



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

We are moving to Abu Dhabi with my job later this year. My wife will be coming with me, but she currently works in a bank (Credit Risk) in London and she wants to continue working.

We've done a few searches but there doesn't seem to be much available at the moment. 

Will it be easier for her to find a job given that she will be coming out with me anyway (ie. they won't need to pay her relocation expenses)?

Does anyone have any tips on how to find a job for an accompanied spouse. She would like to stay in Banking.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mv5869 said:


> We are moving to Abu Dhabi with my job later this year. My wife will be coming with me, but she currently works in a bank (Credit Risk) in London and she wants to continue working.
> 
> We've done a few searches but there doesn't seem to be much available at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Honestly - she is going to struggle to find a similar job in banking, once she gets here.
Two reasons - firstly banking sector seems to be restructuring and going through job losses. Secondly - banks tend to hire workers from lower cost countries at these management levels.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Honestly - she is going to struggle to find a similar job in banking, once she gets here.
> Two reasons - firstly banking sector seems to be restructuring and going through job losses. Secondly - banks tend to hire workers from lower cost countries at these management levels.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve - Would she be better applying from the UK before she leaves? I thought it may be better to be there and then apply.

Yes - we're not expecting it to be easy to find a role for her. But she is keen to continue to work one way or another.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mv5869 said:


> Thanks Steve - Would she be better applying from the UK before she leaves? I thought it may be better to be there and then apply.
> 
> Yes - we're not expecting it to be easy to find a role for her. But she is keen to continue to work one way or another.


Both - and hope that a vacancy arises that suits her qualifications, experience and salary expectations.
In reality, it's always going to be easier when you are all here - instant availability for interviews and a bit of local knowledge on locations of bank offices and potential networking opportunities.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I would think a lot of the jobs she would be qualified and suited to won't necessarily be advertised externally - networking and checking the bank career sites directly may be more useful.

Short term at least she might have more luck securing an office manager or executive PA type role, as long as salary expectations are realistic. It's relatively easier to change jobs if on a spouse visa and other opportunities in her preferred field may come up over time.


----------

